

Windows 1.0 emulator - agonzalezro
http://copy.sh/v86/?profile=windows1

======
danjayh
Fun fact: Microsoft has maintained backwards compatibility so effectively that
the utilities that shipped with windows 1.0 (notepad, calc, etc) will work on
recent versions (search for 'man upgrades windows 1.0 to windows 7) ... say
what you want about Microsoft, but if you've ever worked on operating systems,
this is _absolutely incredible_.

~~~
AReallyGoodName
Windows 3.1 removed real mode support thus breaking compatibility with Windows
2 and Windows 1 apps.

What Microsoft did is replace various included applications completely with
every upgrade. There's no compatibility. Things like notepad.exe for Windows 1
is simply replaced with a version made for Windows 3.1 when you upgrade.
Likewise when you upgrade from 3.1 to 95.

You absolutely cannot run Windows 1 applications in modern day Windows. Heck
the CPUs these days literally do not support real mode anymore. You can
upgrade but that's really just a series of complete OS replacements in this
case.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Heck the CPUs these days literally do not support real mode anymore.

They do, actually; a brand new Core i7 still runs 16-bit real-mode and 32-bit
real-mode.

Now, if you're running in 64-bit mode, there's no vm86 mode you can use to run
16-bit applications on a 64-bit kernel. However, the CPU still supports 16-bit
real mode, and under a 32-bit kernel you can run 16-bit applications.

~~~
FreeFull
There are tricky ways to get vm86 working with 64-bit operating systems,
although it's not as nice as with 32-bit.

Edit: An edit went on the wrong comment somehow. Ignore what it said.

~~~
pdw
And indeed, Wine can run 16-bit Windows applications on 64-bit Linux. You
could say that at this point Linux is more Windows-compatible than Windows
itself :)

------
agonzalezro
It actually supports more profiles: [http://copy.sh/v86/](http://copy.sh/v86/)
(for example running a Solaris or an Arch Linux)

------
jug
Gotta love those bold colors, and the flat Modern UI interface way ahead of
its time.

Now, if you excuse me, I'll turn on some 80's music on Spotify while I'm
playing with this.

------
jpetersonmn
Pretty cool, mouse was way off for me in chrome.

~~~
ghgr
That's also quite common in virtual machines. You just need to trap the cursor
in a corner. Then, as long as you keep the mouse inside the window, both will
be synchronized.

~~~
FreeFull
I haven't had them be synchronised even after doing that, the cursor inside
the VM moved faster the host cursor. That's ok though, it'd be an issue if the
cursor in the VM moved slower.

Edit: Just pressing the Lock Mouse button works very well. esc will remove the
lock.

------
stormbrew
Always a good reminder that tiling window managers have been around for a
really long time.

------
guyzero
Pretty amazing. All it needs now is a copy of Balance of Power.

~~~
mapmap
I was just now trying to figure out how to get the 1990 edition running on my
mac.

------
sjtechie
Does it take down your computer when it bluescreens?

------
fsk
You can run Windows 3.1/95/98 in DosBox.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I've ran Windows 3.1 in DOSBox before. I can't say it was a fun experience,
it's not very stable. Trying to use The Way Things Work, a multimedia CD-ROM
from Dorling Kindersley, would crash it occasionally.

If you want to run old Windows, I suggest a proper virtual machine.

------
bunkydoo
Fun :) thank you.

